

Ask HN: anyone interested in going to Thailand to work on a startup? - snitko

First of all: not looking for a co-founder, but if you'd like good company - read on.<p>I'm working on my own stuff now (quit my job) and I figured going to Thailand to live for 6 months would actually save me some money. I already lived there for 6 months and it was great. I had a studio in a modern building with a gym and a pool on the roof with a beautiful seaview, which was perfect because I didn't have to actually waste my time to <i>get</i> to the gym. And it all costed me around $400/mo. In my opinion Thailand may be the ultimate location for a startup's stealth mode, allowing to fully concentrate and relax when needed.<p>What I'm looking for is good company, a technical person who's bootstrapping a startup and with whom for that reason I potentially have a lot in common. I think it's important to have at least one person to talk to about startup and technical problems. We could rent two rooms in the same or nearby buildings and... well... work! Occasional beers and discussions as well as island trips are also on the list. Like I said, I lived there for 6 months, so I know the place.<p>My contacts and bio are in my info. Please ask me anything here, be happy to answer.
======
lightyoruichi
Why Thailand though? From my opinion, Malaysia is a much better place for you
to find talent, and enjoy your life a lil bit. If you willing to spend a lil
bit more then try Singapore.

For good company during travelling, try couchsurfing. It's big everywhere in
Asia.

~~~
snitko
Screw couchserfing, people there have a radically different set of values from
mine, as I found.

Malaysia is wonderful, I've been there once. However it's a bit more expensive
and I don't think I can afford it currently. Then there are visa problems and
my friend also told me, that agents are very reluctant to rent an apartment
for less than a year there, which is not really acceptable for me.

------
tnorthcutt
_if you'd like a good company_

 _What I'm looking for is a good company_

I think you mean "good company", not "a good company". Just in case anyone was
confused.

~~~
snitko
Yes, thanks for the correction.

------
einhverfr
By coincidence I am also in South-East Asia (Indonesia but building a presence
in Malaysia). I do not know exactly what you are interested in doing and I am
more of a Perl/Python guy than a Ruby guy but would be interested in talking.

~~~
lightyoruichi
Where you're at?

------
davewasthere
Was always tempted to do the same. Heading there next week.

How'd you sort out the visa? Extending each month, or doing a visa run every
30 days?

~~~
snitko
I used to go to Cambodia & Malaysia to get 2+1 months visas. What place in
Thailand are you going?

------
boopboop
I'm in a similar situation (quit my job, building a startup), but I choose
Taiwan.

------
AznHisoka
I always wanted to work/travel to Thailand.. but am afraid of the ladyboys.

